# Your ultimate 6D Mark II?



## James Larsen (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello,

The 6DII will eventually come out, hopefully sometime early next year - what would you like to see in the new version? As I own the 6D, there are quite a few things I'd love to see in the 6DII to make me want to upgrade:

-*Updated AF system* (more points spread across a greater range)
-*Dual Pixel AF* (being able to use autofocus in video, like an 80D)
-*24-28MP* (more would be a treat, but I don't think Canon would go over 30, based on the recent rumor, 25 sounds about right)
- *-4EV Center Point AF capability*, *improved ISOs* would be great (its already great in the 6D, would love to see more in 6DII)
-*Touchscreen and Articulating Screen* - Would be SO helpful in so many ways.
-*6FPS* (more would be nice, but I doubt Canon would go over the 5DIV)
-*1080p60fps video* (I'd love to see canon throw in 4k thats good, but I doubt they would want the 6dII too close to the 5DIV)

I think those the main things I'd love to see in the new 6DII, what would be your most realistic specs on the 6DII that you'd love to see?


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 1, 2016)

These are some surprisingly realistic, down to earth wishes compared to many others seen on this site  I think most of those have good chances of actualizing.


----------



## James Larsen (Oct 1, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> These are some surprisingly realistic, down to earth wishes compared to many others seen on this site  I think most of those have good chances of actualizing.



Thanks! Thats my guess at what Canon will do, I'm hoping they put in this stuff!
Lets just hope at my age I can afford it


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 1, 2016)

James Larsen said:


> Hello,
> 
> The 6DII will eventually come out, hopefully sometime early next year - what would you like to see in the new version? As I own the 6D, there are quite a few things I'd love to see in the 6DII to make me want to upgrade:
> 
> ...



I don't care for 4k, but if canon want to continue selling the 6DII into 2018 and beyond it will need 4k, it's the future and many other cameras are getting it.

I'd stick with 20MP but go for UBER-low light. If you want mega-resolution the 5Dsr is there.

Also I'd put in a precision double-cross centre point and a few widely spaced cross points. i.e. you can focus nearly anywhere, you can focus very precisely, but it isn't an out and out high speed tracking monster like the 7D/5D/1D


----------



## tcmatthews (Oct 1, 2016)

All the capabilities of the 5D IV in a 6D body. Gorilla glass articulating screen touch screen. Carbon fiber reinforced outer body surrounding a magnesium frame. Shock and drop resistant with IBS. Waterproof to 50 meters. Electrically selectable AA filter. 4k recording at 120 fps with all Canon video log modes and H.264 encoding. 2TB build in storage with optional UHS-II SD card slot. Cellular wireless internet connection that can also act a a wifi hotspot. High speed wireless data transfer to cloud storage and sharing sites.

100MP sensor with better ISO performance than the 5D IV priced under $1000. 

You said ultimate who said it had to be reasonable.  I say if it is ultimate go big or go home.

The sad thing is if Canon did all the above DxO Mark would still rank whatever Nikon makes better after using the worst Canon lens ever made to test the camera.


----------



## dak723 (Oct 1, 2016)

My ultimate 6D II (I do own the 6D) would be taking the philosophy of the SL1 and bringing it to FF - in other words, making the smallest and lightest FF DSLR that is possible.

Keep the current 20 MP. I can already print far larger than I need and crop as much as I want.
Make the same noise and DR improvements as their latest sensors.

No other changes needed.


----------



## tcmatthews (Oct 1, 2016)

dak723 said:


> My ultimate 6D II (I do own the 6D) would be taking the philosophy of the SL1 and bringing it to FF - in other words, making the smallest and lightest FF DSLR that is possible.
> 
> Keep the current 20 MP. I can already print far larger than I need and crop as much as I want.
> Make the same noise and DR improvements as their latest sensors.
> ...


Personally I did not like the SL1. Sure they made it small but it was just too roundish. I would prefer something around the size of a Rebel TIs with the performance of the 5D IV. It should be priced accordingly. For me it is really a ergonomics thing. I have relatively short fat fingers. The ergonomics of the 5D /1D bodies is absolutely horrible for me. The 6D was good but in the end I found I was using my Sony A7II all the time instead so I sold the 6D.

I just do not want to sacrifice performance to get something more compact. If I did I would just buy more m43 gear. If the 5Dsr was in a 6D sized body I would have bought one already. I do own and use a Canon 7DII. But hate carry it around unless I am already using my Tamron 150-160. With that lens attached it does not really matter if the camera is bigger than I like.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 2, 2016)

My Ultimate 6DMkII would be a 6DS.

With flippy touchscreen, and the same interchangeable focus screen on the current 6D.
Dual SD cards.
Wi-fi.
3fps is fine for the burst speed, I've never felt limited by a low end Rebel.
Equally so, I've never felt limited by using the center AF point, maybe give it five AF points just in case.


----------



## Zv (Oct 2, 2016)

24Mpix DPAF 
19 cross type AF points with zone and spot modes
6fps 
Tilt and flip touchscreen
X-sync speed 1/200 or higher (wishful thinking)
Wifi (easier to use than before), NFC, Bluetooth (always connected low power mode), GPS and all that. 
UHS-II card slot (one would be enough but I'll take two)
USB 3.0 port
No 4K just full HD but with 120fps / 240fps
Lighter and more compact design 
Shutter speed max 1/8000 (Not 100% necessary but please can we have it?) 
Ultra silent shutter 

I'd buy that shopping list of features for sure though my current 6D is more than enough for at least another couple of years. I just want to have the option to upgrade it to something I want. 

30Mpix or more then forget it.


----------



## Cariboucoach (Oct 2, 2016)

Mpix- 28 with DPAF 
AF- at least similar to T6s, 19, all cross type down to f/8 so we can use a teleconverter and AF focus ability while video recording
Card storage- two ports SD UHS-II
Extras-USB 3.0
Video- HD 1080p at 120 fps, 4k not nessecary
Ultimate low light performer
X-sync- 1/200
Shutter- 1/8000 good for 150,000 actuations
Noise control- Although it is great, I would love to see a clean High ISO up to 25000
Speed- 6.5 fps
Screen- If it is an entry level camera, Touch/Swivel screen up and down, not necessary to pivot out.
Built in radio flash trigger
Weather sealing- let me shoot in normal rain
PRICE- $1,899


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 2, 2016)

I'd be very interested in a 6D with: -

1. Inbuilt intervalometer feature and ability to set a shutter speeds up to at least 10 minutes
2. programmable focus stacking 
3. Global shutter


----------



## IglooEater (Oct 2, 2016)

I think your list is good. I just don't think we'll see 6 fps. 5 max. 
It's been said before-a full frame 80D would be awesome, but I doubt it would be that well spec'd. The important part is the price tag- a camera I can't afford has zero features and no IQ.


----------



## Alex_M (Oct 2, 2016)

Very solid list, in my view. Thanks for summing it up.
couple of list entries do not look realistic to me, unfortunately.
Built in radio flash trigger << that would be perfect for speedliters unfortunatelly, the word "perfect" makes Canon's marketing department uncomfortable. has to be good but not perfect. camera must encourage the owner to trade up to the 5D level body at least. hook, line and sinker.. that's the plan.
Weather sealing- let me shoot in normal rain  << brings the body specs dangerously close (for the Canon's marketing department) to a pro camera.
Speed- 6.5 fps << again, as with the weather sealing  brings the body specs dangerously close ( for the Canon's marketing department) to a pro camera. I would say that 5 fps over the viewfinder and 6 in live view mode would be a reasonable compromise for Canon and still leaving the owner wanting to upgrade to %D level body.. 


Cariboucoach said:


> Mpix- 28 with DPAF
> AF- at least similar to T6s, 19, all cross type down to f/8 so we can use a teleconverter and AF focus ability while video recording
> Card storage- two ports SD UHS-II
> Extras-USB 3.0
> ...


----------



## Drum (Oct 2, 2016)

Some nice reasonable replies, The 19 pt AF system is highly likely in my view, I think the 44 points in the 80D is bringing it too close to the 5 series. I also think that 6FPS is too close to the 5's as well much more likely 5 or even 5.5. The thing about this camera is it may be considered entry level FF but a lot of people seem to be using it like a pro level. My personal feeling is that only the AF and megapixel count will be changed and that it will be priced back up around the 22-2500 $ £ or €, Then it may come down but not for a good while.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 2, 2016)

First thing to do is look at the target market and as I see it the 6D was introduced to enable people to buy their first FF camera at a reasonable price. basically purchasers had a choice -the 6D as an introduction to quality images for FF users (landscape and some portrait) and the 7D as an introduction to the AF systems for action/wildlife.

At the time of release the 6D cost was a bit more than the 7D and I see the same thing happening here. So any new stuff has to be in a package with a retail cost of about 1800-2000 USD (in UK probably about $1700). For the target market I think we will get: 
-24-28MP (more would be a treat, but I don't think Canon would go over 30, based on the recent rumor, 25 sounds about right). Another sensor design spec? i think they will either use the 1DX2 or the 5DIV sensor 
- -4EV Center Point AF capability, improved ISOs would be great (its already great in the 6D, would love to see more in 6DII) nice
-6FPS (more would be nice, but I doubt Canon would go over the 5DIV)
-1080p60fps video (I'd love to see canon throw in 4k thats good, but I doubt they would want the 6dII too close to the 5DIV) probably correct here 
Card storage- two ports SD UHS-II 
Extras-USB 3.0
Ultimate low light performer
X-sync- 1/200
Shutter- 1/8000 good for 150,000 actuations. Probably too far
-Updated AF system (more points spread across a greater range). As mentioned elsewhere, 19 points seems reasonable or a skimmed down version of the 80D is likely. 
Noise control- Although it is great, I would love to see a clean High ISO up to 25000 probably too far. Not sure even the 5DIV can do that
Speed- 6.5 fps
-Touchscreen and Articulating Screen - Would be SO helpful in so many ways. Appears on the 750D/T6i at half the price so probably can be done at the price range. But I don't hold my breath. As also mentioned I prefer the tilt as opposed to full swivelly thing so that with touch screen would be ideal for me 
Built in radio flash trigger do you mean optical or infra red? 

If these three were taken together, it would make me wonder what the purpose of the 5DIV is as well as hiking the price up. Separately one or tow may appear but as a set, I very much doubt it..
-Dual Pixel AF (being able to use autofocus in video, like an 80D) - not needed for the target market but would be nice 
- Weather sealing- let me shoot in normal rain define 'normal rain' 
- AF- at least similar to T6s, 19, all cross type down to f/8 so we can use a teleconverter and AF focus ability while video recording does not match my assumptions on the 'target market' but it would be very nice to have but not essential


----------



## Crosswind (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't care about AF, video, FPS, buffer or resolution.

For me, the best improvements would be;

Flexi screen (tilting would still be OK)
Smaller body size (more like a rebel)
A bit better dynamic range at base ISO
ISO 102k or higher LiveView amplifier (more like Sony A7S, which can "see in the dark")

That's it. Everything else the current 6D is perfect for me. I generally use it for landscape-astrophotography.

Btw. I wouldn't say no to more MPs, but it's just not so important IMO. 20 MPs are good enough for large prints, if your image isn't blurred by shake and you have used a high performance lens.


----------



## Zv (Oct 2, 2016)

Current 6D shoots at 4.5fps. Is it really that hard to believe that in the four or so years between iterations we can't increase the fps by 1.5? I think it's possible it'll have 6 and if not 5.5 at the very least. Especially if they keep the Mpix count reasonable which I think they will. 

The sensor has to be something new. Why would they put in the 1DXII sensor? That would leave the Mpix count the same as before. That seems unlikely with the rumors kicking about. The 6D had a newly developed sensor which turned out to be one of the best at that time. Hopefully we'll get a repeat!


----------



## tron (Oct 2, 2016)

Zv said:


> Current 6D shoots at 4.5fps. Is it really that hard to believe that in the four or so years between iterations we can't increase the fps by 1.5? I think it's possible it'll have 6 and if not 5.5 at the very least. Especially if they keep the Mpix count reasonable which I think they will.
> 
> The sensor has to be something new. Why would they put in the 1DXII sensor? That would leave the Mpix count the same as before. That seems unlikely with the rumors kicking about. The 6D had a newly developed sensor which turned out to be one of the best at that time. Hopefully we'll get a repeat!


Reasonable but then it would be reasonable for 5DIV to have a 6 -> 8 fps increase. So I do not believe they will do so. But I certainly wish it for you. Canon's CEO had said once that they have a policy to always put the best sensor available in new cameras so I expect it to have a very good sensor.


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 2, 2016)

following this: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30973.0

I now want C-mode configuration able to be saved to card like the 1DX2.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 2, 2016)

Now that would be nice.


----------



## Spokagrapher (Oct 2, 2016)

James Larsen said:


> Hello,
> 
> The 6DII will eventually come out, hopefully sometime early next year - what would you like to see in the new version?



Touch screen
24 mp
Better AF - more points, wider spread
Improved dynamic range
Better noise control at 3200-and-higher ISO
Lower base ISO - 60
Second card slot would be nice but is not crucial
Swivel screen would be nice, but it's not a deal-breaker for me if there isn't one
Easier Wi-Fi connectivity
Improved hardwire connectivity
Better tactile feel to the buttons and dials on the back


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 2, 2016)

Spokagrapher said:


> Better tactile feel to the buttons and dials on the back



That's an interesting one. I find I can all too easily flick the multi-way dial when adjusting the rear wheel - there is no positive feel but the wheel is quite stiff to move.


----------



## FECHariot (Oct 3, 2016)

Take an 80D and throw in a full frame sensor and I'll just fine. However, I am expecting it to be more like a 70D with a full frame sensor and I'll probably still buy one. If it has less than 70D specs, I might just have to wait for the 5D4 prices to come down.


----------



## j-nord (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm waiting for the 6DII before I make any upgrade decisions. I shoot about 40-50% landscape, 20-30% wildlife, rest is a mix of; flowers, handheld macro (with 100-400ii), my puppy, architecture, product, abstract, pretty much any thing but people. Mpix is of high importance to me, if I make prints I want them in feet not inches and I want the latitude to crop heavily.

It's probably going to be a tough call between a used 5DSR and new 6DII. 6DII, for me, needs the following to beat out the 5DSR:

- Similar sensor performance to the 5DIV
- AT LEAST 27-28 m-pix (I honestly might disqualify it if it's anything less, except maybe paired with a big fps boost which isn't likely)
- 5.5 fps is likely but would love 6-6.5 
- tilty touch screen (no titly screen, no chance I'm going to buy it)
- Auto-ISO exposure compensation in manual mode (should go with out saying but... Canon...will not buy with out this)
- at least 1x f8 point in the center (won't buy with out this)
- more cross type points, at least around the center 
- faster, more accurate AI-Servo 
- -4EV AF would be nice
- dual card slot would be nice
- better weather sealing would be nice
- maintain same size and weight or better


----------



## Cariboucoach (Oct 3, 2016)

*What is the target market for the version II. I recall seeing something about the 6D II going upscale, and I was thinking of the ultimate camera, versus what they will probably give us. So yes, this is reaching a bit, but I think these specs would be welcome.* 



Mikehit said:


> First thing to do is look at the target market and as I see it the 6D was introduced to enable people to buy their first FF camera at a reasonable price. basically purchasers had a choice -the 6D as an introduction to quality images for FF users (landscape and some portrait) and the 7D as an introduction to the AF systems for action/wildlife.
> 
> At the time of release the 6D cost was a bit more than the 7D and I see the same thing happening here. So any new stuff has to be in a package with a retail cost of about 1800-2000 USD (in UK probably about $1700). For the target market I think we will get:
> -24-28MP (more would be a treat, but I don't think Canon would go over 30, based on the recent rumor, 25 sounds about right). Another sensor design spec? i think they will either use the 1DX2 or the 5DIV sensor
> ...


----------



## James Larsen (Oct 3, 2016)

Those are some pretty good specs from all of you...at least for the most part! **cough cough**tcmatthews**cough cough**
Just kidding 

I'd love to see 4k video. I'd hope it wouldn't have a massive crop either!!


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 4, 2016)

James Larsen said:


> Those are some pretty good specs from all of you...at least for the most part! **cough cough**tcmatthews**cough cough**
> Just kidding
> 
> I'd love to see 4k video. I'd hope it wouldn't have a massive crop either!!



my guess is it will be 1:1 on pixels, so 4k wide on a 25MPix sensor would be a 1.5 crop.


----------



## hmatthes (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: Your ultimate 6D Mark II? -- Mirrorless FF?*

I love my 6D but occasionally miss some 70D features. So a 6D2 with 80D features would be a killer combination!

*Now for my blasphemy: Make the FF 6D2 mirrorless with an EVF like the Leica SL or Q.* Include an adapter for EF lenses so that we can use our glass. Other adapters would allow the beautiful images from an old Leica Summicron or even Canon FD lenses -- etc...

Shooting with a Leica Q has given me a renewed appreciation for simple interfaces. I shoot with my eye to the EVF yet I know how to change aperture, shutter, exp. comp. and ISO... *by feel, not menus!*

Face it, most of us shoot in Av. *A new line of FF lenses* could have the aperture dial on the lens. This ring control could have a detent called "A" for auto aperture selection.

We can all argue about sensor size, frame rate, top shutter speed, rata rata rata
But a smaller bodied Canon EOS FF mirrorless would be perfect for my old fashioned ways.


----------



## crashpc (Oct 5, 2016)

EOS 5D IV sensor slapped into the M5 body, and "that´s it"


----------



## Josh Denver (Oct 5, 2016)

-20mp sensor
-4K MJPEG APS-H crop up to 30p
-720p 120p
-Fully articulating touchscreen 
-Dual Pixel AF

This would be Canon's biggest videography hit. If they go to 25mp, they still have a 1.5x s35 croo which is good, but no more than that. 20mp like the 1DXII APS-H 4K is ideal to me but not to most photographers and Canon marketing staff.


----------



## Zv (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Your ultimate 6D Mark II? -- Mirrorless FF?*



hmatthes said:


> I love my 6D but occasionally miss some 70D features. So a 6D2 with 80D features would be a killer combination!
> 
> *Now for my blasphemy: Make the FF 6D2 mirrorless with an EVF like the Leica SL or Q.* Include an adapter for EF lenses so that we can use our glass. Other adapters would allow the beautiful images from an old Leica Summicron or even Canon FD lenses -- etc...
> 
> ...



Eh? So you want a FF mirrorless that's not EF mount? So we would need an adaptor just to use a regular EF lens? What's the benefit of that? So we can use old FD lenses with our 2017 body?? 

And you know you can change aperture, shutter speed, ISO and exposure comp by looking through the optical viewfinder too, right? The dials work just the same "feely" way that you describe. 

And speak for yourself. I shoot in Manual mode. Got no use for Av selection on lenses since you can engage Av easily by turning the mode dial or using a custom mode. 

Seriously just try an EOS M. I know it's not FF fantasy whatever but it's small as anything and produces stunning IQ that rivals my 6D in regular daylight (even sunset shots look fine) I cannot tell the difference.


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Your ultimate 6D Mark II? -- Mirrorless FF?*



Zv said:


> hmatthes said:
> 
> 
> > I love my 6D but occasionally miss some 70D features. So a 6D2 with 80D features would be a killer combination!
> ...



That has to be the oddest 6dii wish list I've seen. Because you shoot in aperture priority, doesn't mean most others do. I don't think I have ever used aperture priority . You do not have to go into any menus to change shutter speed, iso or aperture. Can you explain to me where your head is at? None of that makes sense to me. Sounds like you need a fuji x-t2


----------



## Ladislav (Oct 6, 2016)

James Larsen said:


> Hello,
> 
> The 6DII will eventually come out, hopefully sometime early next year - what would you like to see in the new version? As I own the 6D, there are quite a few things I'd love to see in the 6DII to make me want to upgrade:
> 
> ...



+ *Current Canon sensor tech (ISO, DR)* which I think is granted for a new camera

I would gladly replace both video features and articulating screen with dual SD card slot but your proposal would work for me as well.

I also want SW features from other bodies. No SW crippling just because it is "cheaper". Eg. I want to be able to set exposure compensation when using auto iso and manual exposure settings. 

I definitely don't want something like SL1. I use my 6D with L grade FF lenses and the weight balance on small body would be worse.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 6, 2016)

23MP at 6fps
45pt AF system (all cross-type)
Fully articulating touch LCD
Dual SD (both UHS II compatible)
Full frame UHD (3840x2160) at 30p
Full frame FHD (1920x1080) at 96p
Wifi/GPS/NFC


----------



## Drum (Oct 6, 2016)

The 5d mk iv is 7 FPS, the 5diii is 6, there is no way that the next gen 6 series will go to 6fPS. 5 Fps or maybe 5.5 would be the cutoff point for many deciding between buying a new 6 or a new 5 series.
Look at what the 5Div has and then make your wish list. Anything else will lead to disappointment, like it did for many people with the 5D mark iv.
Canon will not sell a 5D mark iv for the price of a 6D mark ii.


----------



## Fotofanten (Oct 6, 2016)

- lighter build
- better DR
- lower noise levels
- flippy touchy screen, and if so, Dual Pixel AF
- more streamlined wifi implementation and better remote shutter app. NFC
- smaller build
- same or better level of weather sealing

No video, no 4K, no GPS, no high FPS, no bomb proof heavy weight construction. Size helps with ergonomics, but weight is a pure evil, especially for hiking photogs. GPS is a unnecessary luxury when you carry a smartphone, as you can simply snap a picture of the played back picture on the camera screen, with your location-enabled phone.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 6, 2016)

Drum said:


> The 5d mk iv is 7 FPS, the 5diii is 6, there is no way that the next gen 6 series will go to 6fPS. 5 Fps or maybe 5.5 would be the cutoff point for many deciding between buying a new 6 or a new 5 series.
> Look at what the 5Div has and then make your wish list. Anything else will lead to disappointment, like it did for many people with the 5D mark iv.
> Canon will not sell a 5D mark iv for the price of a 6D mark ii.


5D mark-II was 3.9fps and the 6D was 4.5fps. So at launch the 6D did not simply match the outgoing 5D model for fps, but was actually faster.

Consider:
D610 - 24MP at 6.0 fps
D750 - 24MP at 6.5 fps
D810 - 36MP at 5.0 fps
A7RII - 42MP at 5.0 fps


----------



## siegsAR (Oct 6, 2016)

DR and ISO = A7s


----------



## Zv (Oct 6, 2016)

Fotofanten said:


> - lighter build
> - better DR
> - lower noise levels
> - flippy touchy screen, and if so, Dual Pixel AF
> ...



What's wrong with GPS? I like it. It takes no effort to switch it on and saves you time later on mapping every single picture and figuring out where you went. Also, smartphone runs out of battery pretty quickly and is another device you have to remember to use for every location. Nah, GPS in camera is way better. 

If you are in the same location all day long then sure one smartphone pic will log your location easily. 

I still forget to turn my GPS on sometimes! Then I curse myself later when adding pics to the map on Flickr! Not used to it as part of my shooting routine.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 7, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> 20mp like the 1DXII APS-H 4K is ideal to me but not to most photographers and Canon marketing staff.



That's the bit that matters and the more vocal wishlisters forget.


----------



## Fotofanten (Oct 7, 2016)

Zv said:


> Fotofanten said:
> 
> 
> > - lighter build
> ...



I see what you mean, and I agree! GPS is cheap and can be handy for many users, so they might as well continue to include it. My broader point that I tried to convey was that I wish for a lightweight, no frills, photographer centred, High IQ, slow paced, stealthy, affordable camera. 

I forgot to mention a few other points, in light of the thread title "Your ultimate 6D II": 
- ability to charge the camera battery with a power bank through USB 
- option for more than 30 sec exposure time, without the need for Bulb mode
- ISO 25 setting without DR penalty
- spot metering linked to AF point, at least in Live View


----------



## scyrene (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Your ultimate 6D Mark II? -- Mirrorless FF?*



hmatthes said:


> Face it, most of us shoot in Av.



[Citation needed]


----------



## scyrene (Oct 7, 2016)

Many things posted here seem reasonable (especially given the thread's title). However, one thing I don't expect is much change in low light/high ISO performance. The 6D is still very good in that regard compared to the top cameras - and if you look at all the most recent bodies from various brands, not much progress is being made there, apparently because we're almost at the limit of what is possible. High ISO jpeg processing is still making strides, but raw performance has largely plateaued. Don't expect even a stop better performance than the current 6D, especially if they raise the MP count.

(Of course, 'better' noise can be expected, i.e. more random, with less banding; and also shadow noise at lower ISO will improve, so you might not need to ETTR so much).

Wild speculation: the 5D4 is expensive enough that there's room for two lower FF bodies. I wouldn't be shocked to see a higher-spec, more expensive 6D and then a budget option below it.


----------



## Crosswind (Oct 7, 2016)

scyrene said:


> However, one thing I don't expect is much change in low light/high ISO performance. The 6D is still very good in that regard compared to the top cameras - and if you look at all the most recent bodies from various brands, not much progress is being made there, *apparently because we're almost at the limit of what is possible*.



Are you sure? (rhetorical question)



scyrene said:


> Wild speculation: the 5D4 is expensive enough that there's room for two lower FF bodies. I wouldn't be shocked to see a higher-spec, more expensive 6D and then a budget option below it.



There was chatter about a new "nameplate" for the EOS system. Some entry FF camera maybe, positioned even below the 6D series. That could be the budget option you're talking about. I can definitely see that happening. Somewhere around 1500 bucks, not with all the bells n whistles of course, but still FF.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 7, 2016)

The purpose of the 6D was _to be_ the entry to FF. If they bring out a different model for that purpose what roles does the 6D play in the line-up? How many 'bells ands whistles' do you cut out before it simply becomes a body with a sensor that no-one will buy?


----------



## tcmatthews (Oct 7, 2016)

Crosswind said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > However, one thing I don't expect is much change in low light/high ISO performance. The 6D is still very good in that regard compared to the top cameras - and if you look at all the most recent bodies from various brands, not much progress is being made there, *apparently because we're almost at the limit of what is possible*.
> ...



I have long thought they should put the current 6D sensor and autofocus into a rebel body after the 6DII. A Rebel Fxxx something as a true entry level full frame camera. Then place the 6D II closer to the 5DIII specs. Some rumors have stated that 6D II is moving upmarket. Moving an autofocus system similar to the 5DIII would accomplish this.


----------



## Zv (Oct 8, 2016)

Fotofanten said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Fotofanten said:
> ...



All good points there that I'd also like to see in the 6DII. Though the ISO 25 thing seems unlikely. I guess it would be nice to just use ISO 50 or 25 for longer exposures without using an ND filter though most of my long exposures are in the 8 or 9 stop category which is also why I like your first point about 30s exposures.


----------



## Crosswind (Oct 8, 2016)

I have a *Canon EP-EX 15 *(on top of an additional -4 diopter glass) which is for my EOS 6D and I really like it. I just hope that Canon keeps the VF mount the same (even if they decide to use a smaller body), so I can keep this thing to use it on the 6D mk2's viewfinder.

Something like a VF extension piece with the option to buy an additional diopter correction glass should be available for every serious DSLR or mirrorless camera! Sadly, that's (still) not the case.


----------



## James Larsen (Oct 10, 2016)

Or maybe Canon will keep producing the 6D, so the entry level will be 6D, a bump up is the 6D2, and a bump over that is the 5D4. Maybe, maybe not. 

I do want to see a 6D2, thats for sure.


----------



## Zv (Oct 10, 2016)

James Larsen said:


> Or maybe Canon will keep producing the 6D, so the entry level will be 6D, a bump up is the 6D2, and a bump over that is the 5D4. Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> I do want to see a 6D2, thats for sure.



That would be nice, especially if they released a firmware update for the 6D to add a few nice features to maybe keep it relevant. Maybe get some more use out of the old 6D before it fades away. Though I doubt it looking at how Canon have replaced cameras historically.


----------



## Corydoras (Oct 10, 2016)

My ultimate 6D Mark II would include:

-28 MP sensor with DPAF and at least 13.5 stops of DR
-at least the same or better AF than the 80D has
-6 fps continuous shooting speed
-4K 30 fps video with H.265

To be realistic, i´m a bit doubtful that whether 28 MP and 4K will be on the spec sheet of the new 6D or not. I think Canon might go with 24 MP and 1080p 60 fps video to protect 5D Mark IV. I wish the 6D Mark II gets at least some more megapixels because I recently bought an 5K iMac to replace my broken late 2013 iMac, so the extra megapixels would mean that I could crop a bit further than with the current 20 MP sensor while being above 1:1 viewing ratio.


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 12, 2016)

James Larsen said:


> The 6DII will eventually come out, hopefully sometime early next year - what would you like to see in the new version?



While many people here drool over tech specs there's one item which cannot be beat: the best possible sensor.

So I really hope the 6DII will get a better sensor than the 5DIV just as the 6D had vs the 5DIII. My wish list almost ends there.

Otherwise like with the 5DIV update Canon should focus on the core weaknesses when upgrading the 5DIII: bringing more MPIX, better DR and better AF to their customers.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 12, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> James Larsen said:
> 
> 
> > The 6DII will eventually come out, hopefully sometime early next year - what would you like to see in the new version?
> ...



Better as in, low light/high ISO? Cos the 5D3 clearly had better resolution. What's the 6D like at low ISO DR? I've never used one, so I've no idea.

(Yes I'm being a little cheeky, but 'better' can mean many things).


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 12, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> James Larsen said:
> 
> 
> > The 6DII will eventually come out, hopefully sometime early next year - what would you like to see in the new version?
> ...



I think the reason the 6D sensor worked out better than the 5DIII is not the sensor, but the readout and the WiFi & GPS.

You see meeting FCC part 15 just means not making stuff that is really horrible from an EMC perspective.

In order to make stuff that doesn't self jam the WiFi you need somewhat cleaner electronics, but for GPS you need to be ABSOLUTELY silent, electronically speaking. Now the 5DIII would have been pretty good EMC wise, it would after all have had to cope with a WiFi adapter, but GPS wasn't in its remit. The other factor is on/off sensor ADCs, with off sensor ADCs there's more chance of picking up interferenace which will show up as banding.

So with on sensor ADCs & GPS all round.. I'm expecting the self interference of the 6DII to be the same as the 5DIV: zero


----------



## K (Oct 13, 2016)

*DUAL SD CARD SLOTS.*


Without that, Canon can keep this DSLR.


Anyone who drops more than $2,000 on a camera body in this day and age that has only one memory card slot is crazy in my opinion.


----------



## j-nord (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: Your ultimate 6D Mark II? -- Mirrorless FF?*



scyrene said:


> hmatthes said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, most of us shoot in Av.
> ...


agreed. I shoot manual. Av/Tv certainly still have their use for certain people/scenarios. IMO Auto-ISO + EC in manual mode replaces virtually all use cases for Av/Tv. Most important 'modes' however, are the custom presets.


----------



## j-nord (Oct 13, 2016)

K said:


> *DUAL SD CARD SLOTS.*
> 
> 
> Without that, Canon can keep this DSLR.
> ...


I completely agree however, this is just the type of 'crippling' Canon _would_ carry over from the 6D.


----------



## Zv (Oct 14, 2016)

K said:


> *DUAL SD CARD SLOTS.*
> 
> 
> Without that, Canon can keep this DSLR.
> ...



Or just, you know, umm... buy better SD cards. It's totally fine having one card slot - there is risk of failure in everything, having two slots might reduce this risk but it doesn't eliminate it entirely. 

Do you have 2 cars in case one fails to start for work in the morning? The dual slot thing only feeds paranoia IMO - unless you are a pro shooting some VIP stuff in the middle of nowhere or doing sports/wildlife. Average joe photographer who shoots occasionally about once a week could probably do just fine without. And that's who the 6D is aimed at. 

Even if I had two slots I'd still just use one. I accept things will fail rarely but not that they will fail all the time. When did that thinking become the norm? Can anyone here tell me when dual slots genuinely saved their ass? 

I'm probably more likely to accidentally format my card than anything else!


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 16, 2016)

Zv said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > *DUAL SD CARD SLOTS.*
> ...



+1

Every time I do a "session" I pop the card and download to my laptop thereafter the rest of the backup process kicks in.

it's all risk/effort ratio.

yes cards can go bad, if you're that worried carry a device that can read SD cards (small tablet etc) and set up an autocopy function so you just pop the card in that and it backs up whitout extra effort (that's what happens on my laptop), then use a different card in the camera and just carry on. 20 seconds effort every hour or so or after that once in a lifetime image.

For non-professional stuff that's more than enough.

2 slots is nice, but just one slot didn't stop me buying the 6D


----------



## hmatthes (Oct 17, 2016)

I carry a SD card holder and a Passport standalone (battery) drive. Between scenes, I remove the card, load the images onto the hard drive, then store the used card while retrieving an empty.
Back in my office, all the cards are individually imported into LR. The passport is back up. Never had a card fail.
Maybe there are fewer failures if you are double backup protected.
Those without a plan seem to have more issues. I dunno, but I know that my stuff is safe -- one slot or two.
BUT... if the 6DII had two cards, I will trade in my 6D1 and shoot parallel cards anyway...


----------



## Zv (Oct 17, 2016)

hmatthes said:


> I carry a SD card holder and a Passport standalone (battery) drive. Between scenes, I remove the card, load the images onto the hard drive, then store the used card while retrieving an empty.
> Back in my office, all the cards are individually imported into LR. The passport is back up. Never had a card fail.
> Maybe there are fewer failures if you are double backup protected.
> Those without a plan seem to have more issues. I dunno, but I know that my stuff is safe -- one slot or two.
> BUT... if the 6DII had two cards, I will trade in my 6D1 and shoot parallel cards anyway...



Exactly, a good solid workflow is more important when it comes to back ups. Dual card slots won't protect you against a catastrophic camera failure (like a dip in the ocean) or getting stolen but a good workflow would ensure at least some of the images were already backed up.


----------



## Alejandro (Oct 17, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> James Larsen said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



I'll agree with you, ill rather have a 22mp low light monster with -4 EV than a "dinamyc range improved" 24 mpx "2014 d750" brother.

Look at the high iso from the 1Dx2 compared to the D5 (D5 copied the canon formula of the latest cameras).


----------



## FECHariot (Oct 21, 2016)

Zv said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > *DUAL SD CARD SLOTS.*
> ...



Agree. If the 6D2 comes out with a dual slot that is fine, but the only way I would buy a second card is if it turns out that you can greatly increase the number of shots taken before filling the buffer by writing jpegs to one and raw to the other.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Oct 21, 2016)

Drum said:


> Some nice reasonable replies, The 19 pt AF system is highly likely in my view, I think the 44 points in the 80D is bringing it too close to the 5 series. I also think that 6FPS is too close to the 5's as well much more likely 5 or even 5.5. *The thing about this camera is it may be considered entry level FF but a lot of people seem to be using it like a pro level.* My personal feeling is that only the AF and megapixel count will be changed and that it will be priced back up around the 22-2500 $ £ or €, Then it may come down but not for a good while.


In Canada, a National retailer Henry's categorizes the 6D as pro grade while the 7DII is only Enthusiast, supporting the bold comment above.

I currently use a 7DII and have been quite tempted to jump at some low used prices for a 6D, they'd make a nice pair but the current 6D can not replace the 7DII for my sports usage over water with reach limits. I am on the fence to wait it out though, as a single body solution would be preferable (mainly for the wife's sake) because I could make due with 5 fps (that statement would sound ridiculous 10 years ago) if the AF was anywhere between the 19 to 44 point range. In my reach limited application, mathematically a 1.6 crop from the 25MP frame would be 10MP, but by some peoples experimentation the advantage of crop on same generation sensors is only about 20% which would yield a 17MP (affective, not actual obviously) crop from the FF. As the 6DII is next generation, the latter is more likely, maybe better.

If the specs can meet those requirements for me, I'll dump the 7DII and 17-55 f2.8 to buy a new kit. If not, hopefully most buyers will be satisfied and buy the 6DII in droves, driving down the 6D price further for me. Either way, waiting seems my best option as what I have is working well for now.

I would miss some of the exterior controls of the 7DII, particularly the focus point knob, but I imagine a touch screen would mitigate a lot of that. I haven't used any of the existing models with touch so I'm making an assumption.


----------



## j-nord (Oct 21, 2016)

I think I've decided that Canon is *NOT* going to impress me with the 6DII even though they are rumored to be moving it up market. I'm expecting a tilty touch screen which is fantastic but m-pix and fps both below the 5DIV. As a result, I've pretty much written off the the 6DII as an upgrade route.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 24, 2016)

The role of the Canon 6DII is the same as the role of the 6D...to nix the S/H sales of the previous generation 5D.
So the 6D was brought to market to trash the resale of the 5DII, it's spec was pretty similar. Which would indicate that the 6DII will need to trash the resale values of the 5DIII. I see they have similar resolution....and Canon makes no money on S/H sales.


----------



## tron (Oct 24, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The role of the Canon 6DII is the same as the role of the 6D...to nix the S/H sales of the previous generation 5D.
> So the 6D was brought to market to trash the resale of the 5DII, it's spec was pretty similar. Which would indicate that the 6DII will need to trash the resale values of the 5DIII. I see they have similar resolution....and Canon makes no money on S/H sales.


Thanks for the insight. Maybe I have to hurry putting one of my 5D3s for sale (I got a 5D4 but haven't checked it completely yet). But on the other hand I got a 5D4 knowing I will sell a 5D3. Ultimately if 5D4 proves excellent I will replace both my 5D3 cameras. If I cannot sell them for a decent amount of money I ... will not get another 5D4. So somehow 2nd hand sales help Canon (I got a 2nd 5D3 when I sold my 5D2...)


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 24, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The role of the Canon 6DII is the same as the role of the 6D...to nix the S/H sales of the previous generation 5D.



I doubt this.

for starters, the previous model as the entire R&D already amortized and paid for, it's just assembly costs at the end of lifecycle of manufacturing.

a new camera has alot more "overhead" attached.

the 6D was created simply because they knew well in advance Nikon was coming out with the D600, and they needed a response.


----------



## j-nord (Oct 24, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The role of the Canon 6DII is the same as the role of the 6D...to nix the S/H sales of the previous generation 5D.
> So the 6D was brought to market to trash the resale of the 5DII, it's spec was pretty similar. Which would indicate that the 6DII will need to trash the resale values of the 5DIII. I see they have similar resolution....and Canon makes no money on S/H sales.



I think there is a degree of truth to this. The 6DII will easily be comparable if not better than the 5DIII in most regards. It's better for canon to sell new 6DII's then let 5DIIIs satisfy the lower budget consumers/2nd hand consumers. Canon gets no slice of the 2nd hand pie where as the will get a lot for the 6DII regardless of the R&D costs. I think the 6D line is a win-win for Canon, this is just one of the wins.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 24, 2016)

Mine would be:
DPAF
Tilt screen
4K 30fps
but most of all; small enough for single hand gimbal
if any Canon body has those I will consider.


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 24, 2016)

j-nord said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > The role of the Canon 6DII is the same as the role of the 6D...to nix the S/H sales of the previous generation 5D.
> ...



Agreed, But if you could buy a 5D3 with the new sensor tech for $2k why would anyone buy a MkIV?


----------



## j-nord (Oct 24, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> j-nord said:
> 
> 
> > GMCPhotographics said:
> ...


I'm not sure what you are getting at. The 5DIV will still be a better camera than the 6DII, those who can afford it, will still likely get the 5DIV. The 6D was basically a 5DII with upgraded sensor...


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 24, 2016)

j-nord said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > j-nord said:
> ...



I'm saying if the 6DII is an upgraded 5DIII, the gap between a 6DII and the 5DIV would be MUCH smaller than the gap between the 6D and the 5DIII was.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 24, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> j-nord said:
> 
> 
> > rfdesigner said:
> ...



Well, Canon has been doing this sort of thing for a while. After the 7DII was launched, the 70D was basically a 7D or close enough spec wise. Sure, a little lighter and a slightly newer sensor. But anyone thinking about buying a used 7D has to seriously consider a 70D instead. Likewise, the 6DII is likely to be very similar to the 5DIII in specs and a bit lighter. Maybe one new feature.


----------



## James Larsen (Oct 24, 2016)

I had no idea this thread was still going 

Lots of great specs from all of you. I think something I really want to see is like ridiculously good ISO performance with a better AF system. That'll sell me for sure.


----------



## pedro (Oct 25, 2016)

James Larsen said:


> I had no idea this thread was still going
> 
> Lots of great specs from all of you. I think something I really want to see is like ridiculously good ISO performance with a better AF system. That'll sell me for sure.



yap...pondering on prefering a cheaper sony a7sII over a canon 6DII, but still hoping for a significant high iso improvement in its next iteration...my current 6D definitely rocks...


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 26, 2016)

pedro said:


> James Larsen said:
> 
> 
> > I had no idea this thread was still going
> ...



How much is significant.

There's only about 2 stops of high ISO improvement left before you hit the brick wall that's physics, and those two stops won't come cheap.


----------



## DCP (Nov 3, 2016)

All compared to current 6D.......23 MP max, better low light performance and less noise at high ISO-1 full stop better, make this a more dedicated night sky and landscape use camera, -max ISO 204,800, much better AF with lots more points-41 ish, lighter and smaller body for backcountry excursion use, swiveling/articulating bigger LCD screen 3.2 and 1.6 mil dots, less mushy buttons, 200,000 shutter life, faster shutter response in silent mode, 5 fps, 14.0 dynamic range, dual card slots, 24.5 or higher color depth, at least -3 AV low light focusing, better wether sealing. Come on Canon, stop playing catch up in video and get with the program, -get REAL 4k on here. Every time you put video on a body less than 4k you are going backwards in time, Nikon has 4k on aps-c already.


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 3, 2016)

pedro said:


> James Larsen said:
> 
> 
> > I had no idea this thread was still going
> ...



I would keep in mind that the A7sII does not focus well with Canon Lenses. The A7II and A7rII are much better than the A7sII with auto focus. The A7sIII and A7III are likely to be announced around the same time as the 6DII. I can understand the desire for a smaller body I sold my 6D when my A7II received an auto focus update. But the low light ISO 3200 and up the Canon 6D has more dynamic range. 

Given how well the A7III is likely to auto focus with Canon lenses Canon better release a substantial upgrade to the 6DII.


----------



## geekpower (Nov 4, 2016)

i'm just going to be bit of a party spoiler here and point out that "ultimate 6dii" is a non sequitor.

the 6d is the entry level full frame body, therefor the feature and performance considerations are going to be along the lines of, "what are the fewest features we can put in this and still sell it purely on the strengths of being full frame?" 

i think modest increases in resolution and DR are likely, and given its frequent use for landscapes, an articulating screen would definitely be nice to have, but speed, af, and video capabilities are all going to lag significantly behind the 5d and even 7d series.


----------

